#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  OLT FiberHome x Fonte Emerson

## marcioelias

Bom dia pessoal. Vamos ver se alguém da lista consegue me ajudar aqui.

Compramos uma OLT FiberHome AN5516-01 e para ligar ela compramos uma fonte Emerson Power Supply (EPS30-4815AF).

Bom o problema está na ligação dos 2 equipamentos, os cabos que vieram coma OLT tem uma pinagem proprietária para conexão na OLT, e 3 fios para ligação na fonte. O problema que este modelo de fonte tem as saídas do mesmo modelo que as ligações de computador tipo HDs ou CR-ROMs IDE. E acima destas conexões tem as inscrições "+ + - -" ou seja, 2 pinos positivos e 2 negativos. 

Os cabos que vem da OLT tem somente 3 pinos, neles tem as inscrições 1A, 2A e 3A.

Não recebi os manuais para equipamentos e não estou achando na web.

Alguém aqui do fórum que conheça tais equipamentos poderia me dar um auxilio?

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Bom dia amigo, conseguiu resolver ?

----------


## Marcosoares

Boa tarde a todos!

Aproveitando a oportunidade, acabei de comprar uma OLT AN5116-06B, com uma placa UPLINK e uma placa EPON (apenas pra começar a desvendar o segredo da tecnologia, sou iniciante).

Porém, estava crente que viria com a fonte, neste caso não veio com a fonte.

Alguém pode me indicar algum lugar pra compra esta fonte?

Muito obrigado, segue meu contato abaixo:

WhatsApp (11) 9.6769-4340
Skype: [email protected]
E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## agatangelos

Pessoal vou comprar esta olt para mim, vocês recomendam? qual fonte voces usaram para alimentar a energia? @*Marcosoares* @*gustavo_marcon* @*marcioelias*

----------


## Marcosoares

Opa, boa noite! A principio eu gostei bastante da FiberHome, muito fácil configurar e absolutamente estável. Dizem que as OLT da Huawei são muito boas, se eu não tivesse comprado a OLT da FIber Home compraria Huawei. Espero ter ajudado!

----------


## Marcosoares

Desculpe, quanto a fonte estou usando a fonte da Montel, segue site: 

http://www.monteltelecom.com.br/

----------


## agatangelos

> Desculpe, quanto a fonte estou usando a fonte da Montel, segue site: 
> 
> http://www.monteltelecom.com.br/


Marcos obrigado pela ajuda, não sei se é verdade mas dizem que a huawei é ainda mais cara que a fiberhome não conheço nenhum distribuidor mas vou fazer uma pesquisa e te conto oque descobri ok ... voce lembra +- qual o valor que pagou na fonte deste fabricante?

----------


## marcioelias

Opa, 
então essa fonte mesmo que mencionei no post inicial, só que hoje aprendi a ligar um no outro rsrs.

Já tenho 2 chassis fiberhome cada um com uma fonte destas, e vamos para o terceiro em breve.

----------


## agatangelos

> Opa, 
> então essa fonte mesmo que mencionei no post inicial, só que hoje aprendi a ligar um no outro rsrs.
> 
> Já tenho 2 chassis fiberhome cada um com uma fonte destas, e vamos para o terceiro em breve.


Marcio o modelo da fonte é este? EPS30-4815AF ... como fez com o cabo, teve que fazer um ou encontrou para comprar?

----------


## diegochd

> Bom dia pessoal. Vamos ver se alguém da lista consegue me ajudar aqui.
> 
> Compramos uma OLT FiberHome AN5516-01 e para ligar ela compramos uma fonte Emerson Power Supply (EPS30-4815AF).
> 
> Bom o problema está na ligação dos 2 equipamentos, os cabos que vieram coma OLT tem uma pinagem proprietária para conexão na OLT, e 3 fios para ligação na fonte. O problema que este modelo de fonte tem as saídas do mesmo modelo que as ligações de computador tipo HDs ou CR-ROMs IDE. E acima destas conexões tem as inscrições "+ + - -" ou seja, 2 pinos positivos e 2 negativos. 
> 
> Os cabos que vem da OLT tem somente 3 pinos, neles tem as inscrições 1A, 2A e 3A.
> 
> Não recebi os manuais para equipamentos e não estou achando na web.
> ...


Marcio, estou exatamente com o mesmo problema. Pode me ajudar? Nao sei como ligar a OLT na Fonte. Obrigado.

----------


## Menarim

> Opa, 
> então essa fonte mesmo que mencionei no post inicial, só que hoje aprendi a ligar um no outro rsrs.
> 
> Já tenho 2 chassis fiberhome cada um com uma fonte destas, e vamos para o terceiro em breve.


Boa tarde marcio,

Estou tendo o mesmo problema que você relatou antes, e vi que conseguiu resolver. Gostaria de saber como fez? Adaptou o conector de CPU, comprou um adaptador próprio ou outra forma. É que procurei e não achei a resposta

----------


## Bruno

ola a fonte é -48

então o azul vai no 0 e o preto no -48 eu uso um conector de fonte atx de computador

----------


## netuai

> Opa, 
> então essa fonte mesmo que mencionei no post inicial, só que hoje aprendi a ligar um no outro rsrs.
> 
> Já tenho 2 chassis fiberhome cada um com uma fonte destas, e vamos para o terceiro em breve.


como voce fez? poderia mandar fotos?

----------


## cbtpiritiba

Alguém já conseguiu configurar os alarmes da fonte EMERSON EPS30-4815AF?
Não estou conseguindo acessa pelo terminal via cabo serial em nenhuma das duas portas ethernet da fonte.

----------

